# A couple pics from last weeks Portland Lucky Lab Ride



## BWbiker (Jul 15, 2012)

Another beauty day on the waterfront. Good to see few middleweights! 

Many thanks to Joe from the "Missing Link" for the cool bottle openers and water bottles! 
Brad








View attachment 57939


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 16, 2012)

*lucky*

Cool rides! Looks like you had a good turn-out ,good weather .Skidkings will be making one of your rides soon,,,,,,

                                                                         GMAN


----------



## BWbiker (Jul 16, 2012)

*SKIDKINGS visit PDX for Vintage  Ride!*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Cool rides! Looks like you had a good turn-out ,good weather .Skidkings will be making one of your rides soon,,,,,,
> 
> GMAN




That would be cool, please consult with Dave (AKA -Boris Badenov) for date(s).

Brad


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

thats great more the better i say.  see you there.


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2012)

Love to have you on one of our rides. In fact, if anyone is ever in Portland on the FIRST SUNDAY of any month, give me a holler, I'm sure one of us we could come up something for you to ride. We'd be glad to meet you.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 16, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> Another beauty day on the waterfront. Good to see few middleweights!
> 
> Many thanks to Joe from the "Missing Link" for the cool bottle openers and water bottles!
> Brad
> ...




I love the patina on that bluebird! love that bird!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> I love the patina on that bluebird! love that bird!




thanks nick... i love to ride it....  it just rides soo nice....  and handels nicely for a old bike


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 16, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> thanks nick... i love to ride it....  it just rides soo nice....  and handels nicely for a old bike




I forgot you had one! lucky dog you, I wish mine had paint on it and shows some age


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

its more of  CURSE because i would love to restore it personally.  the thing has 3 old paint jobs on it and no original paint.


----------



## Boris (Jul 17, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> its more of  CURSE because i would love to restore it personally.  the thing has 3 old paint jobs on it and no original paint.




But it does have a pencil stand.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

that it does, and worth everypenny   .........


----------

